# V ?



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anything happened on the V yet or are water levels too low. Either way I'm gonna give it a shot I was just wondering if any one has had any luck yet ?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Went yesterday afternoon. Got skunked. Another buddy go skunked also. I tried various lower river places. I only used eggs and I think he used jigs. 

Water was good but with the little rain last night and this morning will probably not increase the flow too much just bring chocolate milk stain.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys let me know if you start getting into some fish at the V, its the closest trib to me, only 2 1/2 hours lol.


----------



## Mortifero (May 29, 2011)

Yup would be great if someone would post if any steel has been caught in V yet


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Haven't heard of any yet, but the V isn't my stomping ground.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Of course there's SOME fish in the V, got a couple a couple weeks ago and the water's been up plenty since. Go find 'em, that's half the fun!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sometimes you have to do your own leg work 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

If you have a boat troll the mouth.....my buddy got 12 the other day. The lake was too choppy for walleye so they pulled stingers inside the river. 3 mph


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Went yesterday. Almost no flow. There are fish but I caught none and saw none caught. 

I'll wait for more rain. Throwing hardware isn't my thing.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> Sometimes you have to do your own leg work
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I wasn't asking to be spoonfed. Just a simple question and I been putting in plenty of leg work. Thanks for the reply Lundfish.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would personally fish the rivers and tribs further east


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My fault sorry that sounded really mean not how I meant it to sound I have gotten 6 so far from the v but the fish are still pretty far north 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

